# XBOX 360 - No sound on game, but have on video



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

This one has me stumped. 

When I turn on the console, I get the XBOX sound, but when I tried to play Black Ops or any other COD game, I have no sound. (The sound level in the game are on full)

But when I connect to a MCPC, I can play videos with sound.

I already have a headache from trying to figure this out.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Update: Finally got it working, but am lost as to why it would not work before.

It is connected via component/optical to a Denon 3806, which is a 7.1 receiver. But for some reason, it will only give me sound when the XBOX output is set for Digital>Stereo and not Digital>5.1. 

Given the receiver I have, why it won't send out 5.1 is baffling.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Xbox is set to Optical Stereo or the receiver is? I'd check to see that the receiver's accepting it over that optical input, I know I can really futz with those on my Onkyo.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> The Xbox is set to Optical Stereo or the receiver is?


The XBOX will only send sound to the receiver when it is set to Digital>Stereo. I have never had an issue with my receiver not seeing a digital input (optical or coax). I will check the receiver's settings and see what I can find.


----------

